# accounts recievable ?



## treeman82 (May 25, 2006)

So I was working for a customer in CT about a month ago. It takes me roughly 40 min to get to her house. While working there one of her neighbors came up to me and asked me if I could take a branch off this one oak tree which was over the driveway. I told him no problem, $100. He was fine with that. End of the day rolls around, I didn't have it in me to take off the 1 branch. I go over and tell the guy, "I'm sorry but I can't do the job today, would it be alright if I come by during the week and take care of it?" He was fine with that and said to just leave a bill and he will get the check out to me "right away." I went out the following Wednesday and took care of the branch... had a bill with me already made out. The lady I had worked for the prior weekend stopped by and handed me a check for the work I had done at her house. We started talking, and I gave her the bill for the customer because she was going to see him down at the bus stop. 

It's now 3 weeks later and I have yet to recieve a check from this guy. I didn't write down his address, because I was going to bring a bill with me for the 1 branch, and I knew where I had to go. I asked my other customer last week if she had given the bill to the guy and she responded that in fact she had. 

What would be the best course of action for me to take? I'd just as soon run out on a Saturday and demand my money, but with the price of gas these days... it's not worth it for $100 I have to be out there again in about a week, but I am working 20 min past there and can't afford to lose the hour that it would take to get the money. I also don't want to ask my customer for the guy's address... because I don't want her to get the notion that "Hey this guy didn't pay my buddy Matt." (She looks out for me like that.)


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 25, 2006)

TreeCo said:


> ....and apologize to her for getting her involved and give her a heart felt thank you.




And don't ever do that again!


----------



## treeman82 (May 25, 2006)

Check just came in the mail today.


----------



## Newfie (May 25, 2006)

Amazing what a little complaining will do!


----------



## treeman82 (May 25, 2006)

I was saying to somebody tonight how wierd it was that it just came today AFTER I started the thread.


----------



## cordless saw (May 26, 2006)

Lets hope it doesn't bounce.:yoyo: :blob4: :blob6:


----------



## woodchux (May 26, 2006)

You can go on www.infospace.com and look up the phone number 
You can get every phone # on that street if you want

I use the reverse phone # lookup all the time to find the address of phone #s that call for estimates. You can even print a map to get there.


----------



## Ax-man (May 27, 2006)

treeman82 said:


> Check just came in the mail today.



Tommorow it will be spent, probaly on gas.

Larry


----------



## treeman82 (May 27, 2006)

Larry... what are you talking about? Gas is down to $3.199 now for regular! Much better than the ~$3.30 a few weeks back. Even diesel is down... $3.249


----------

